# Grosse Beak, Oriole & Red Bellied Woodpecker



## airgunr (Jun 14, 2004)

More pictures from our deck between all the rain storms.

Grosse Beak






Baltimore Oriole





Red Bellied Woodpecker


----------



## canonrebel (Jun 14, 2004)

Nice colorful photos.  I enjoyed viewing them.

Hey airgunr, I noticed in your profile that you collect air guns.   I also collect airguns, but I collect the spring-air variety.  I have a benjamin phnuematic rifle in my collection.  My favorite hunter is a .77caliber Beeman R-1 tuned and accurized.

Do you hunt with any of your guns?


----------



## airgunr (Jun 14, 2004)

Thanks, I need a bigger telephoto to get closer to them.

I collect the really old airguns from the 16th - 19th centurys.  Ones like Lewis & Clark took with them or ones the Austrians used against Napoleon in the early 1800's.

The oldest one I have is a German made Butt reservoir made somewhere between 1714-32, I can't pinpoint it any better than that.  The one with the largest bore is a .62 calibre monster from 1817 made by Stautenmayer, it's a Butt reservoir also.

You can go to this link and look under "Antique Air Guns" for pictures of a cane/rifle I'm working on for a article in a airgun related publication.  It was made in 1856.

http://img48.photobucket.com/albums/v148/airgunr/

I do shoot, compete and hunt with modern airguns.  I've got several PCP airguns, the one I use the most to hunt with is a .22 Theoben Rapid 12.

I shoot Field Target with a Daystate CR94 & Styer LG100.  I also have a bunch of spring guns.  My favorite spring hunter is the TX200 in .22 tuned by Jim Macarri.


----------



## canonrebel (Jun 14, 2004)

airgunr said:
			
		

> Thanks, I need a bigger telephoto to get closer to them.
> 
> I collect the really old airguns from the 16th - 19th centurys.  Ones like Lewis & Clark took with them or ones the Austrians used against Napoleon in the early 1800's.
> 
> ...



WOW! I am totally impressed with your collection! I'd be embarrassed to have my collection mentioned on the same page as yours.

What is the fps mv for that TX200 .22?


----------



## airgunr (Jun 14, 2004)

I think it's in the mid 700's, I haven't chrono'd it but it's hell on the tree rats around here....   

We've probably drifted off the map for the photo forum.  Here's a link to a forum I visit for the airguns.

http://login.prospero.com/dir-login...nDST=http://forums.delphiforums.com/my-forums

I hope that link works for you.  If not find the Delphiforums and got to Making, Repairing and Collecting Airguns section.  Delphi also has several other good airgun forums.


----------



## Lungfarmer (Jun 14, 2004)

Wow, you get some cool birds on your deck! Cool air guns too


----------

